# Schwinn Rumbler 26" BMX Klunker Bike



## Xlobsterman (Aug 21, 2020)

Schwinn Rumbler 26" BMX Klunker Bike
					

City Grounds teamed up with Schwinn to introduce the all new Rumbler! The Rumbler is a homage to the old school Klunker days, with a sprinkle of BMX. This 26" cruiser is perfect for everyday riding.  Equipped with 26" double wall rims, BMX style fork and handlebars, the Rumbler is ready to hit...




					www.citygrounds.com


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Steppin their game up.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 22, 2020)

Well now that is not bad looking at all!


----------



## Opflash (Sep 30, 2020)

Just ordered one!


----------



## Opflash (Sep 30, 2020)

No reviews on this bike on YouTube etc. Did this come out this year?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 30, 2020)

Opflash said:


> No reviews on this bike on YouTube etc. Did this come out this year?




Quite a few reviews on the link I posted, and yes it came out this year!


----------



## Big Moe (Sep 30, 2020)

Just wish the frameset was chromoly.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 1, 2020)

Big Moe said:


> Just wish the frameset was chromoly.




And then the price would be double what it is now...............


----------



## Opflash (Oct 1, 2020)

So true!


----------



## Cooper S. (Oct 11, 2020)

Wow Thanks! I hate it


----------

